# Your Ultimate Sandwich?



## SoupDragon (Mar 12, 2009)

I would say rare roast beef, horseradish, sliced beef tomato and a good grind of black pepper. Instead of butter I would use mayo. The bread would be thick cut multi-grain.


----------



## 70chevelle (Mar 12, 2009)

After I finished my Wood Fired Oven last year, I saw a Bobby Flay Throw Down in New Orleans on Muffaletta's.  I made up some dough, fired up the oven and made a muffaletta bun topped with some olive oil, fresh rosemary & garlic cooked it in an oiled 10" cast iron skillet.  Made up a tapenade, and used imported italian capicola, supersata, provolone, & asiago.  Deeelicious!


----------



## SoupDragon (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow!!! That looks absolutely delicious!


----------



## letscook (Mar 12, 2009)

Love a Muflatta but i would say may favorite is a California BLT
chicken breast, tomato, avacodo, bacon, lil red onion, honey mustard dressing, on a crusty roll.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 12, 2009)

a simple ham and cheese

sliced smoked ham, Jarlesberg cheese and a horseradish mustard on whole wheat, toasted


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 12, 2009)

Gosh, you know that's pretty much an impossible questions to answer.  It depends on my mood & what I'm craving at the time.

Next week I'll be craving homemade Reubens from the leftover St. Pat's Day corned beef.  Good seeded rye, sauerkraut, Thousand Island dressing, swiss cheese, & that terrific corned beef, all grilled into delicious sloppy gooeyness.

Other days I can't wait till lunchtime so I can throw together a mashed sardine, red onion, & lettuce on a roll.

Same goes for a good stinky Limburger & raw sweet onion.

Can never turn my nose up at a homemade "Italian" sub with spicy Cappicole ham, Genoa salami, Provolone cheese, hot peppers, lettuce, tomato, yadayadayada.

And sometimes I just MUST have a rare roast beef & swiss cheese on white bread with mayonnaise, salt, & pepper.

See what I mean?  There's no way I could ever choose just one.


----------



## Constance (Mar 12, 2009)

Like breezy, I find it hard to choose...But today I'd love to have tuna salad made with chopped hard-boiled eggs, sliced green olives, Miracle Whip, and grated Velveeta cheese on roll, wrapped in foil and heated in the oven until the cheese melts.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 12, 2009)

Po-Boys....I'm partial to Shrimp, Oyster, and Roast Beef..On Gambino's, Leidenheimer's, or A.J Binder bread

Then it might be a Reuben...

Then again it could be a fried egg...

Or it could be Ham with lettuce and tomato..With a glass of Chocolate milk.

BLT is nice too...

Then the anytime, any day, everyday Home grown tomato with mayo, S&P is a favorite too!!


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 12, 2009)

I am not a huge sandwich unless they are on super fresh buns or toasted/grilled.  But my favourite sandwich of all time is fresh multi-grain bread sliced thin, both slices spread with mayo and layered with cream cheese, avocado, cucumber, sprouts and shrimp.  Okay, so not so good for my cholesterol level, but hey, you only live once!


----------



## books (Mar 12, 2009)

35 years ago I had a sandwich called 'A Walk in the Garden" with ham and fresh vegetables in Germany...been trying to recreate it ever since.


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 12, 2009)

Panini in the following layersBreadProvolone ( so bread doesnt get soggy)fried spinach/garlicgrilled portabello ( marinated first)vegeburger ( morning star farms griller)provolone ( so bread doesnt get soggy)bread.larry


----------



## luvs (Mar 12, 2009)

butter & jam sammiches!


----------



## Cooksie (Mar 12, 2009)

I like a good French Dip.....a good sour dough piled high with thinly sliced rare roast beef, topped with a nice provolone, lightly toasted and served with a nice au jus---yum!


----------



## Lynan (Mar 12, 2009)

My current favourite ( has been for a couple of years) is Lemon Chicken and in whatever bread I have about at the time. Just mix shredded chicken with some good mayo, capers, S&P, lemon zest and juice. Thats it! Add some salad leaves to the bread, pile on the chicken and enjoy.


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 12, 2009)

Hickory smoked Tri-Tip cooked medium well, sliced paper thin.Jalapenos,creamy Italian dressing.Lettuce and Roma tomatoes.


Munky.


----------



## toni1948 (Mar 13, 2009)

My favorite grilled sandwich is a Reuben.  Cold, would be smoked turkey, with mayo and honey mustard, lettuce, tomato, sliced red onion, shredded carrots, bean sprouts, cucumber sliced very thin, with swiss cheese on multi-grain bread.  

     I get it in the Deli Dept at Whole Foods Market.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 13, 2009)

70chevelle said:


> After I finished my Wood Fired Oven last year, I saw a Bobby Flay Throw Down in New Orleans on Muffaletta's. I made up some dough, fired up the oven and made a muffaletta bun topped with some olive oil, fresh rosemary & garlic cooked it in an oiled 10" cast iron skillet. Made up a tapenade, and used imported italian capicola, supersata, provolone, & asiago. Deeelicious!


OH MY, does that ever look devine and delish!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SoupDragon, 

I love all kinds of sandwiches. One of my fav's is the BLT.. but I also like onion on it.. I call it a BLOT.. see my one picture I have saved. Another is with italian sausage, peppers and onions, using a tortilla..... wrap sandwich.
Before its cut:




After its cut:





OR... how about a diced chicken, onion and melty cheese wrap? The cheese is your choice.. I used regular American, but Velveeta would be awsome... or even Provolone... why not add some mushrooms?





I love the grilled ham-n-cheese too as someone else posted. I made mine into sort of a panini.





And one of my all-time fav's ... bacon and peanut butter... thanks to me Grandpa (he liked sausage patties though)





There are some of my fav's. I'm sure I'll be back. If the pictures are too big, I apologize.


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 13, 2009)

There are so many different types of sandwiches I could never pick just one. 

Pastrami on rye with hot mustard... 

Crawfish Po-Boy,  Muffaletta even a lowly grilled peanut butter and jelly all have their warm spots in my heart....


----------



## Sedagive (Mar 15, 2009)

Tuna salad or chicken salad on a toasted bagel, with swiss on the bottom (to cover the hole in the bagel), then the tuna or chicken salad, lettuce, then alfalfa sprouts.  Sometimes I'll add a slice of ripe tomato or some slices of avocado.


----------



## YourDietitian (Mar 15, 2009)

I love tuna, with a light dressing, tomatoes, eggs and onions ! hmmmmmmm


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 15, 2009)

My favorite sandwich is roast beef on a hogie roll with mozarella, swiss, and provelone cheese melted on top with creamy horseradish and mayo.  Yum!!


----------



## Flourgirl (Mar 15, 2009)

I second the perfectly ripe summer tomato sandwich with a swipe of butter, salt & papper on a hearty sliced bread. I can't wait for summer!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 15, 2009)

Flourgirl said:


> I second the perfectly ripe summer tomato sandwich with a swipe of butter, salt & papper on a hearty sliced bread. I can't wait for summer!


Oh yeah!  A tomato sandwich!  I can just eat tomatoes like an apple with salt and pepper.  You don't need anything other than butter, even though I used mayo too!


----------



## Sedagive (Apr 17, 2009)

Vanilla Bean said:


> Oh yeah! A tomato sandwich! I can just eat tomatoes like an apple with salt and pepper. You don't need anything other than butter, even though I used mayo too!


 

I love tomato sandwiches with mayo too.  Sometimes I add avocado (my daughters idea) and they are delicious.


----------



## egwenejs (Apr 17, 2009)

One of my favorites is turkey with havarti grilled on sourdough


----------



## letscook (Apr 17, 2009)

Love the summer for the veggies right out of the garden the first Tomato sandwich, with slice of onion and sliced cucumbers, lots of mayo s&p  always taste the best.

My 2 most favorite are: 
 Ruben
 cornbeef, lots of saurkraut, swiss cheese and thousand island dressing on rye bread
California BLT  
pc of cooked chix breast, tomato, avacado slices, slice of red onion, bacon, honey mustard dressing on a nice crusty roll.


----------



## Hoot (Apr 17, 2009)

It's a toss up between a well made reuben and a tomato sandwich(made with homegrown tomatoes).
Shucks, I can't decide which is better. I think I will have both.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 17, 2009)

Homegrown tomato on french bread with either evoo, and vinegar or basil garlic mayo....add some salt and pepper the bestest
kades


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 17, 2009)

I  sandwiches! My all-time favorite is thinly sliced (not shaved) rare roast beef piled high on an onion roll with mayo and dijon mustard, and romaine lettuce. (Tomato only when in season).

I also get cravings for grilled ham and Gruyere on rye, Muffuletta, and in tomato season, sliced tomato and avocado sandwich on my Oatmeal bread, toasted.

Also love fried egg sandwiches.....


----------



## freefallin1309 (Apr 17, 2009)

This thread is making me drool!  I don't know if I have a favorite ... the closest would be a Reuben I guess ... but the Russian dressing variant.  I like Thousand Island, but to me, Russian is better.

I also love creative Dagwoods.  Several years ago I read a series of Lawrence Sanders books, and he had a detective (Edward X Delaney) in there that would have them for lunch.  His descriptions made me very hungry for them and I would make them myself, no two were ever alike I don't think.  I read a review saying his "...descriptions of the sandwiches sounded as if from transcripts for the Food Channel..."  Man they're not lyin'!

I also love hot Italian subs as Breezy described earlier, changing up condiments a little from time to time.  Sometimes I like simply Italian dressing lightly sprinkled on, sometimes a nice spicy Wasabi sauce ... sometimes a spicy mustard or Dijon mixed with Mayo... 

mmmm, glad lunch is only 20 minutes away ... I'm starving now.


----------



## Silversage (Apr 17, 2009)

My favorite summer sandwich is a BLT made with extra thick bacon, and fresh picked tomatoes.  I could eat it every day when the tomatoes are coming in.

In the winter, I love a monte cristo or a grilled swiss with bacon.  (Although that grilled peanut butter and bacon sure brought back visions of my childhood!!!)


----------



## chefkathleen (Apr 17, 2009)

One of mine was from a place called Blocks Bagels. Called a pastrami melt. On rye or marbled with swiss, thin sliced pastrami and a red onion and ripe tomato. Grilled of course. Some people like a grainy mustard, some a mayo. 'Sup to you!


----------



## babetoo (Apr 17, 2009)

Cooksie said:


> I like a good French Dip.....a good sour dough piled high with thinly sliced rare roast beef, topped with a nice provolone, lightly toasted and served with a nice au jus---yum!


 

this has many of the things i like in my calif. roast beef sandwich sans the au jus.

sour dough bread, thin sliced deli roast beef, provolone cheese. slices of green chilies (canned roasted ) butter a side and grill in skillet, do same to each side of bread,,,,yum and a family favorite as well


----------



## flukx (May 11, 2009)

My goodness. I cant sleep, its almost midnight, and reading this thread was a really bad idea. *sigh*, snack time...


----------



## justplainbill (May 11, 2009)

_Bündnerfleisch or Hungarian pepper salami on a crusty bread.
_


----------



## jet (May 11, 2009)

Silversage said:


> My favorite summer sandwich is a BLT made with extra thick bacon, and fresh picked tomatoes.  I could eat it every day when the tomatoes are coming in.
> 
> In the winter, I love a monte cristo or a grilled swiss with bacon.  (Although that grilled peanut butter and bacon sure brought back visions of my childhood!!!)



A Monte Cristo! 
I always thought that was just a joke.  Something you had once just to say you had one.


----------



## Scotch (May 11, 2009)

Does this count?


----------



## RoseGetzCookn (May 11, 2009)

Oh my God that's not a sandwhich that's a heart stopper - call an ambulance Seriously you would'nt eat that? would you ! there is at least a kilo of cheese melted in them, too each there own I supose, if you enjoy it good luck to you.


----------



## Scotch (May 12, 2009)

RoseGetzCookn said:


> Oh my God that's not a sandwhich that's a heart stopper - call an ambulance Seriously you would'nt eat that? would you ! there is at least a kilo of cheese melted in them, too each there own I supose, if you enjoy it good luck to you.


With a chocolate milkshake!


----------



## CharlieD (May 12, 2009)

I am actually very happy with plain Subway tuna sandwich. Speaking of which, does anybody have any adea for the subway type bread recipe?


----------



## justplainbill (May 12, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> I am actually very happy with plain Subway tuna sandwich. Speaking of which, does anybody have any adea for the subway type bread recipe?



Sounds like you're not into Russyan health bread?


----------



## Vanilla Bean (May 13, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Does this count?


I would eat that!!  And the fries, with the chocolate shake!! 

That is kinda the same idea as these sandwiches.


----------



## bourbon (Jul 5, 2009)

*what I do with leftover brisket*

First we start with 2 slices of homemade bread






Butter them up properly






Slice up some pepper jack cheese






Slice up some leftover smoked brisket






Break out the Sweet Baby Rays or whatever sauce you like






Layer some cheese and sauce






Add some brisket and more sauce






a little more cheese on top


----------



## bourbon (Jul 5, 2009)

grill to perfection






Slice in half 






And wash it down with a nice ice cold Corona


----------



## Jeff G. (Jul 6, 2009)

Whoops just have to add this one.. 

Radish Sandwich.  Still one of all time favorites.  
Best on home made bread or dinner rolls, but regular bread works. 

Bread(whatever type), butter, radish, salt.  
In rolls I tend to just pop in a whole or a half radish.  For regular sandwiches I slice them and layer them on the bread with the butter.  Salt(sea salt prefered), enjoy.  
Very refreshing, and quite tasty.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 6, 2009)

Got 3 of equal value for me. 

1. BLOT (Bacon, Lettuce, onion, and Tomato) 4 slices thick cut smokey bacon, fried until just mildly crispy, 3 slices ripe tomato fresh from garden and placed so theat all of the bread is covered, iceburgh lettuce to fit the bread, Slather on Miracle Whip Sandwich Spread onto 2 slices whole wheat toast, add thinly sliced vidalia onion. 

2. Liverwurst with lettuce and thin sliced onion on whole wheat toast, again with Miracle Whip.

3. Super-soft white-bread hoagie, toasted and filled with shredded lettuce, sliced pepperoni (extra slices please), capiacola, cotto salami, and ripe tomatoe slices, drizzled all over with extra virgin ollive oil

Oh, can't forget - Grilled peanut butter and seedless raspberry jelly sandwich, cooked like a grilled cheese sandwich.



Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## luvs (Jul 6, 2009)

can't beat a braunswieger sammich!


----------



## katybar22 (Jul 6, 2009)

Blue Bell ice cream sandwich, please


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 6, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Got 3 of equal value for me.
> 
> 1. BLOT (Bacon, Lettuce, onion, and Tomato) 4 slices thick cut smokey bacon, fried until just mildly crispy, 3 slices ripe tomato fresh from garden and placed so theat all of the bread is covered, iceburgh lettuce to fit the bread, Slather on Miracle Whip Sandwich Spread onto 2 slices whole wheat toast, add thinly sliced vidalia onion.
> 
> ...




GW - You're in my brain! STOP IT!

I am jonesing for the BLOT which is how I normally make them (white vs sweet onion though as the bite goes well with the bacon & tomato), and on #2, no MW, mayo with mustard, and a "thick" slice of onion. What the hay, if I'm going to be breathily offensive, I'm going for the prize 

Bob


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 6, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> GW - You're in my brain! STOP IT!
> 
> I am jonesing for the BLOT which is how I normally make them (white vs sweet onion though as the bite goes well with the bacon & tomato), and on #2, no MW, mayo with mustard, and a "thick" slice of onion. What the hay, if I'm going to be breathily offensive, I'm going for the prize
> 
> Bob



This is too wierd.  We're both named Bob, and I've noticed that we have very similar tastes.  Then, there's a good freind who I've not seen around as much, who went by the handle - BuckyTom, who could be my spiritual twin, and we share the same birthday.

CI, I think we just share a similar love of the good things.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 6, 2009)

there are so many great sandwich ideas, but real comfort food for me is a grilled cheese and bacon with tomato. TO do this right a multi grain bread, cotswold cheddar cheese (very sharp and chives all through it!) double smoked peppered slab bacon cut medium, and a irpe beefsteak from Jersey or PA cut fresh...put that together with a little grainy mustard spread on it ande grill till golden brown and gooey. OMG!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 7, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> This is too wierd.  We're both named Bob, and I've noticed that we have very similar tastes.  Then, there's a good freind who I've not seen around as much, who went by the handle - BuckyTom, who could be my spiritual twin, and we share the same birthday.
> 
> CI, I think we just share a similar love of the good things.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



You know what they say about great minds...... they tend to explode if they get to big 

But seriously, I tend to think similar people tend to congregate in the same places. With that in mind, there are bound to be many similarities amongst us doing the congregating. 

That was nice off you to share those thoughts.

Bob


----------



## babetoo (Jul 7, 2009)

inspired by this thread, i had a bacon, lettuce, tomato sandwich with pepper jack cheese on jewish rye bread. several cuisines mixed together . that is what took my fancy. i put the hot slices of bacon onto cheese side to melt it a tad. many it was wonderful. that was dinner.


----------

